# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Дешевый развод. Я плакалъ

## Alex_Goodwin

хттп://m-a735.narod.ru/




> Установить себе на мыло анонимайзер очень легко, вам надо всего-лишь набери адрес мыла и пароль...дождись загрузки следующей страницы, и там подтвердить свой запрос...и все(!!!), заходи на мыло и накажи ламаков=))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

LOL

----------


## Dime3us

Дааа....вот это развод!  :Smiley: 
Ради прикола ввел "1" в оба поля, отправил, и получилось такое:



> На твое мыло успешно установлен mail anonimazer 2.7 
> Еще раз: если хочешь отправить анонимное сообщение то пиши в теле письма: "Disable.thisMail" (без кавычек, соблюдая заглавные буквы)... 
> Ну, а тут я кину тебе несколько ссылочек на е-мэил сервера...вдруг твой зерегин на одном из них=)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Дааа....вот это развод! 
> Ради прикола ввел "1" в оба поля, отправил, и получилось такое:


 :lol:   Я туда такооое написал... А если серьёзно... Наверняка кто-то купится.  :Sad:

----------


## Dime3us

Кстати можно вообще ничего не писать, а просто нажать "отправить", результат одинаковый.


> А если серьёзно... Наверняка кто-то купится.


Ну...тот кто купится на столь примитивно сделанный развод...в общем всеравно рано или поздно отправит все свои пароли неизвестно кому  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да действительно это дешевый развод.... :Smiley:  А вот с каким разводом столкнулся я! И сюжет более наворочен но примерно из тойже оперы,а соответственно вреда от подобного будет куда как больше...! Приходит ко мне один юзверь и говорит слышь админ такую штуку классную нашел все бесплатно и халява... только архив запаролен.... ты же сможешь его вскрыть! Вот  по какому адресу скачал www.ххх.ru (адрес умышленно не привожу дабы не способствовать мошенникам!)
Краткий экскурс в рекламируемый злоумышленниками продукт 
Название STPJ  (система тотального подчинения женской психики) реклама предлагает скачать файл абсолютно бесплатно.... но вот не предлагает пароль архива бесплатно! Для получения пароля надо выслать sms на короткий № в ответе придет пароль на архив! Все было бы ни чего да вот маленькая неувязочка, судя по названию в архиве должна содержатся методика с описанием воздействия, а что имеем  архиве реально 5 файлов один из которых текстовый документ, остальные 4 exe ! Предварительный диагноз; Желающий научится воздействовать на женьщин добровольно за 5$ садит себе целый зверинец! Супер! не правдали интересный развод! После вскрытия архива файлы будут переданы на анализ Олегу Зайцеву и в ЛК.

----------


## Exxx

Вот тут h__p://asterfix.narod.ru/Zaltex.rar можно скачать этот же бред, но уже без пароля.

 :"http://": stpj.ru/ сам сайт на котором подробно расписаны все преимущества "методики"  :lol:

----------


## MOCT

> Вот тут h__p://asterfix.narod.ru/Zaltex.rar можно скачать этот же бред, но уже без пароля.


интересно, кто же это выложил




> А вот сам сайт на котором подробно расписаны все преимущества "методики"


бред и порнография, ничего более

----------


## Exxx

> бред и порнография, ничего более


Бред то бред, но я угарал минут 15 над этим бредом  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Ха-ха отличная вещь=)) пошёл девак типа разводить..))))

----------


## MOCT

> А вот сам сайт на котором подробно расписаны все преимущества "методики"


обратите внимание - на сайте stpj.ru просят прислать смс на номер 1045 с текстом вида zam+3290.

а вот вам еще один "разводящий" сайтик : pingold.narod.ru. на нем для получения универсального генератора пинов просят прислать на тот же номер текст zam+320. (причем этот запрос сделан в виде картинки, чтобы нельзя было найти через поисковик)

сам номер принадлежит смс-замку. про мошенничество с его использованием можно прочитать тут: http://www.spamtest.ru/weblog.html?weblogid=192210963

----------


## genman

У меня товарищ заказал и пока сидит думает выкупать или нет  :Smiley: ))
После того как я ему дал ссылку на этот форум, у него теперь желание забирать диск с почты пропало  :Smiley: )

Вот кстати что ему прислали в ответ на запрос этой хрени:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "НИЦ Zaltex" <[email protected]>
To: "С.....ин А.....н.... Николаевич" <.........>
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2006 9:49 PM
Subject: пароли


> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Извините за задержку с ответом.
> 
> Ваш заказ принят.
> CD отправлен по указанному Вами адресу ценной бандеролью.
> Средний срок доставки по России две-три недели.
> Мы используем стандартную почтовую упаковку 
> без каких-либо дополнительных надписей или рисунков.
> 
> Пароль доступа к файлу "Система Тотального Подчинения"
> на диске: zomby0042.
> Выход в консультант-центр - в конце раздела "Зомбирование"
> указанного файла.
> Ваш индивидуальный пароль для входа в консультант-центр x6vd45.
> 
> Кроме того, на диске Вас ждёт подарок! Какой?
> Пусть это будет для Вас приятным сюрпризом!
> 
> 
> -- 
> С уважением,
>  НИЦ Zaltex                         mailto:[email protected]

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вообще достаточно смешно заказывать эту фигню ее можно и просто скачать если интересно что там и нет желания платить деньги... можно просто воспользоватся софтом от elcomsoft но вот со временем открытия пароля придется подождать может быть даже пару лет! Дело в том что архивы запаролены RARом. а алгоритм шифрования у него достаточно крепкий и в данном случае нет особо шустрых прог (ну есть конечно консольные утилиты но не каждый с ними разберется, а даже если и разберется то в лучшем случае скорость востановления пароля будет не больше чем 150 паролей в секунду) для востановления пароля посему если вскрывать документ ms office на пеньке 4 3ггц то там идет обработка порядка 400 000 паролей в секунду... а вот при востановление пароля от Rar архива скорость всего 25 паролей в секунду! так что если нет под рукой суперкомпа пароль из 8 символов будет искатся на протяжении нескольких лет! так что вывод делать только приятелю, хочет он за 4$ узанть пароль от архива или ждать несколько лет пока прога не вскроет пароль :Wink:  Да и стоит ли оно вообще таких жертв....!

----------


## Ego1st

> Кроме того, на диске Вас ждёт подарок! Какой?
> Пусть это будет для Вас приятным сюрпризом!


Ага знаю я этот очень хороший сюрприз, остальные деньги и личные данные изымает=))

----------


## Гость

Почти год прошел с последнего сообщения. Кто-нибудь разобрался в этой разводке? Или это действительно работает? За 230 рублей неограниченная власть - заманчиво!

----------


## Exxx

> Почти год прошел с последнего сообщения. Кто-нибудь разобрался в этой разводке? Или это действительно работает? За 230 рублей неограниченная власть - заманчиво!


Во-первых, разобрались ещё год назад.
Во-вторых, не за 230, а уже за 300 рублей :Stick Out Tongue:  Инфляция однако  :Smiley: 
В-третьих, и самое главное, - это по большей части чушь, выдержки из учебников по психологии + нлп + какой-то сектантский бред. 
Если очень хочется убедиться в этом лично, то вперёд. Яндех выдаёт достаточно ссылок, в т.ч. бесплатных. Например  :"http://": depositfiles.com/files/1110420 пароль: zomby0042.

----------


## olegekb

всё еще идёт разводка лохов: http://www.zomby-x.com/
уже 399р.  :Smiley: ))

----------


## mazahzka

*Развод невсегда должен быть дорогим!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

_Лучше когда он дешовый и несущественный_

----------


## ivant

> stpj.ru/ сам сайт на котором подробно расписаны все преимущества "методики"


С этого сайта на машину ломятся трояны! У меня 6-ой каспер не дал ей даже отобразиться.

----------


## mayas

шо то ниодного не поймал - фарфокс, симерко

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> С этого сайта на машину ломятся трояны! У меня 6-ой каспер не дал ей даже отобразиться.


Угу Trojan-Clicker.JS.Agent.h

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mazahzka

> С этого сайта на машину ломятся трояны! У меня 6-ой каспер не дал ей даже отобразиться.


Незнаю у меня всё нормально!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Huh: 
Ни одново вируса з сайта...........
Попробуй каспера обновить!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## drongo

*mayas*,  у меня последняя семёрка , есть детект : 
Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0

The requested URL hXXp://stpj.ru/ is infected with Trojan-Clicker.JS.Agent.h virus

----------


## vovi

> Незнаю у меня всё нормально!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ни одново вируса з сайта...........
> Попробуй каспера обновить!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Коля , это тебе стоит каспера обновить .

----------


## =фанто=

мой касп сразу казав - троян)))
гыыы, я его поймал....((

----------


## A_Nick

www.zomby-x.com  :Face2: 
На севоднишний день 269 руб.

Ну чё, помогла кому-нть супэрсистема стать супэрмэном? :Cheesy:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> www.zomby-x.com 
> На севоднишний день 269 руб.
> 
> Ну чё, помогла кому-нть супэрсистема стать супэрмэном?


Дык, а что вы хотели финансовый кризис... вот цена и падает!  :lol: 
Не пробовал и время тратить на эту фигню смысла не вижу так как проблем в этом плане во всяком случае у меня нет  :Smiley:

----------

